# Thermaltake armor+ mid + Zalman CNPS9900?



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Hey I currently have a thermaltake armor+ VH8000 and ordered a Zalman CNPS9900 CPU Cooler but forgot to take size into consideration. I seen a video of the Zalman CNPS9900 and it is massive and I don't know if it will fit in my case. Has anybody here possibly used the Zalman CNPS9900 with a thermaltake armor mid tower?

thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't believe you'll have any problems w/fit in a Mid-Tower case.
The only issue I see might be that side van disrupting proper airflow with the Zalman.


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. If this fan can manage to fit in then I will take down temperatures with and without the side fan connected and see how it goes.


----------

